# لكل من يريد معرفة اى شىء عن صناعة الذهب



## رحال 222 (4 يناير 2009)

من يريد معرفة اى شىء عن صناعة الذهب يرسل لى وسوف اجيبه ان شاء الله  والله الموفق للميجع.​


----------



## الهيثم لسكب الرصاص (9 يناير 2009)

السلام عليم ورحمة الله وبركاته من الهيثم لصناعة سكب الرصاص الاثقال البحرية أود معرفة الطرق التي يتم فيها إسخراج الذهب


----------



## elsaadawy (15 فبراير 2009)

*كيف يتم عمل قالب المطاط لنماذج الذهب ؟؟؟؟؟ ومن اين يتم شراء المطاط اللازم*

كيف يتم عمل قوالب مطاط او سيليكون ومن اين نشترى المواد هذه فى مصر ؟؟؟؟ 


رحال 222 قال:


> من يريد معرفة اى شىء عن صناعة الذهب يرسل لى وسوف اجيبه ان شاء الله والله الموفق للميجع.​


----------



## الهيثم لسكب الرصاص (13 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته انا الهيثم لسكب الرصاص الأثقال البحرية من سوريا اللاذقية


----------



## رحال 222 (5 أبريل 2009)

الهيثم لسكب الرصاص قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته انا الهيثم لسكب الرصاص الأثقال البحرية من سوريا اللاذقية


عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته اخى الهيثم اسف لتاخرى فى الرد عليك قد منعتنى ظروف خاصه من زيارة الموقع منذ فترة اكرر اسفى وارجوا منك توضيح سوالك وشكرا على مرورك الكريم


----------



## رحال 222 (5 أبريل 2009)

elsaadawy قال:


> كيف يتم عمل قوالب مطاط او سيليكون ومن اين نشترى المواد هذه فى مصر ؟؟؟؟


هناك قوالب معده مسبقا من معدن الالمونيوم يوضع بها المطاط او السيليكون وبداخلها الموديل المراد عمل قالب له ثم توضع القوالب فى مكبس حرارى فى درجة حرارة تعد لكل نوع على حسب نوع المطاط المستخدم فى عمل القالب ويتم تفتيح القالب ويكون جاهز للعمل وهذا الشى لايمكن معرفته بالكلام بل بطريقة عمليه اما اماكن شراء هذه المواد فى مصر فهى فى الصاغة فى محلات العدد والله الموفق للجميع. رحال


----------



## el.aziz (6 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم 
اريد السؤال عن كيفية صهر برادة الذهب 
او بودرة الذهب والمواد الداخلة فى عملية الصهر
وكمان الادوات اللزمة لعملية الصهر
ولسادتكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## زهرة_الربيع (11 مارس 2010)

موضوع رائع 

بارك الله فيكم ..


----------



## رحال 222 (27 مارس 2010)

el.aziz قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اريد السؤال عن كيفية صهر برادة الذهب
> او بودرة الذهب والمواد الداخلة فى عملية الصهر
> وكمان الادوات اللزمة لعملية الصهر
> ولسادتكم جزيل الشكر


وعليكم السلام el.aziz 
اسف لتاخرى عليك فى الرد على سؤالك لظروف ضغط العمل 
بالنسبة لكيفية صهر برادة الذهب يتم وضعها فى بوتقة من مادة الجرافيت مع مادة البوركس او التنكار ويتم الصهر فى درجة حرارة 950-1050 ويتم تغطية البوتقة اثناء عملية الصهر حتى لا يتم فقد اجزاء من البرادة اثناء عملية الصهر.
اما الادوات اللزمة لعملية الصهر هى فرن صهر كهربائى وبوتقة من مادة الجرافيت ومادة البوركس حيث انها تساعد على عملية صهر الذهب ولاقط للامساك بالبوتقة اثناء الصب
وريزك للصب فيه كل هذا فى حالة ان تكون البرادة المراد صهرها عيارها عالى لا يوجد بها شوائب من معادن اخرى.ولك منى اطيب الامنيات بالتوفيق ............. رحال


----------



## رحال 222 (27 مارس 2010)

زهرة_الربيع قال:


> موضوع رائع
> 
> بارك الله فيكم ..[/quote
> وبارك الله فيكى ........شكرا لمرورك الكريم........رحال


----------



## مصعب الاسود (28 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم اريد السؤال عن الطريقة التي تعطي اللون الاصفر الفاتح للذهب عيار21 بعد التلميع الن لونه يميل الى الاحمر قليلا وهو لون غير مرغوب والمرغوب هنا هو اللون الاصفر الفاتح وشكرا ---نرجو الافادة


----------



## مصعب الاسود (28 مارس 2010)

:67:السؤال كان عن كيفية اظهار اللون الاصفر الفاتح ويرجى تسمية المواد المستخدمة مع شرح الطريقة
:11: ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## عادل منلا (1 أبريل 2010)

اخي الكريم:
درجة اللون متعلقة بكميات المعادن المستخدمة في الخلطة المضافة فكما نعرف في العيار 21 تكون كمية الاضافات 125 غرام + 850 غ ذهب صافي 
الاضافات تختلف من مصنع الى اخر حسب درجة اللون لكن هي على العمموم فضة نحاس و احيانا نيكل وبحسب التحكم بنسبة المعادن المشكلة للاضافات نحصل على درجة اللون التي نريد
و في حالتك عليك زيادة كمية الفضة على حساب كمية النحاس​


----------



## رحال 222 (12 أبريل 2010)

مصعب الاسود قال:


> السلام عليكم اريد السؤال عن الطريقة التي تعطي اللون الاصفر الفاتح للذهب عيار21 بعد التلميع الن لونه يميل الى الاحمر قليلا وهو لون غير مرغوب والمرغوب هنا هو اللون الاصفر الفاتح وشكرا ---نرجو الافادة



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاتة ... اسف جدا لتاخرى فى الرد عليك لظروف العمل 
اخى هناك عدة طرق لجعل الذهب عيار 21 لونة اصفر كما تراه ومنها كما اشار لك الاخ الكريم فى كميات المضافات للعيار فاكلما زاد عنصر من هذه العناصر او قل اعطى لون مختلف اما عن الطريقة الثانية تكون عن طريق طلاء المشغولات بعد التشطيب اما الطريقة الثالثة تكون عن طريق وضع المشغولات فى حمض الكبريتيك المركز اثناء غليانة مضاف له مادة تسمى النشتبة وفى هذة الطريقة مدة وضع المشغولات فى الحمض هى التى تحدد درجة اللون وتكون بالتجربة ولكن ارجو منك الحذر لان هذة الطريقة خطرة لان الابخرة التى تنتج اثناء غليان الحمض تضر بالجهاز التنفسى والحمض فى حالة غليانة يكون اخطر ان لامس اى جزء من الجسم .............. والله الموفق للجميع
اخوك رحال


----------



## المهندس احمد علوش (15 أبريل 2010)

اخي الكريم اريد معرفة الطريقة اللتي يمكن بها فصل الذهب عن شوائب معدنية وغير معدنية


----------



## الكيمياوي اكرم (16 أبريل 2010)

موفق


----------



## hallow (18 أبريل 2010)

انا عايز طريقة لتصفية الذهب سهلة ومش مكلفه وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## hallow (18 أبريل 2010)

انا عايزأعرف أميز بين ذرات الذهب الحقيقي و ذرات الذهب المزيف


----------



## hallow (18 أبريل 2010)

أخي الكريم اذا تكرمت انا عايز أعرف أميز بين ذرات الذهب الحقيقي وذرات الذهب الكاذب ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## رحال 222 (19 أبريل 2010)

المهندس احمد علوش قال:


> اخي الكريم اريد معرفة الطريقة اللتي يمكن بها فصل الذهب عن شوائب معدنية وغير معدنية



اخى الكريم المهندس/ احمد علوش
هناك طرق كثيرة لفصل الذهب عن الشوائب ارجو منك توضيح نوع الشوائب التى تريد فصلها كى افيدك بالطريقة الصحيحة لفصل الذهب عنها والله الموفق للجميع اخوك رحال...


----------



## hallow (21 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم\عندي ذرات يلمع وهي مجتمعه يميل لونه الى الأسود هل هي ذهب او مش ذهب\عندي سؤال آخر كيف أميز بين ذرات ذهب حقيقي وذرات ذهب مزيف \ارجو الأفادة وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## hallow (22 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم
اريد اعرف كم كمية البوراكس تضاف لصهر ذرات الذهب\ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## رحال 222 (25 أبريل 2010)

hallow قال:


> السلام عليكم\عندي ذرات يلمع وهي مجتمعه يميل لونه الى الأسود هل هي ذهب او مش ذهب\عندي سؤال آخر كيف أميز بين ذرات ذهب حقيقي وذرات ذهب مزيف \ارجو الأفادة وجزاكم الله كل خير



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاتة
بالنسبة للسؤال الاول تضع هذة الذرات فى حمض كبريتيك او نيتريك مركز وتتركها لمدة فان كان ذهب سيظهر لونة وان كان زائف ستاكلة هذة الاحماض..
اما بالنسبة لعملية التميز بين الذهب الحقيقى والذهب الزائف فالافضل سبك هذة الذرات وعمل شيشنى لهالمعرفة ان كان بها اى نسبة من الذهب او لا
والله الموفق للجميع اخوك رحال............


----------



## hallow (29 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم
هل خليط حمض النيتريك وملح البارود تذوبان الذهب\واذا كان تذوبان كم كمية ملح البارود تضاف الى حمض النيتريك لعمل محلول مذيب للذهب\ارجو الأفاده وجزاك الله خير


----------



## hallow (30 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم
أخي الكريم ماهي المواد التي تستعمل لترسيب الذهب في محلول الماء الملكي\أرجو الأفادة وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## hallow (30 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم
اريد طريقة فصل الذهب عن الشوائب الترابيه \أرجو الأفاده وجزاك الله خير


----------



## م-أسلوب خاص (30 أبريل 2010)

مشكور جدا جدا


----------



## امواج الخليج (2 نوفمبر 2010)

_بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم _
_نعم بعد الاستفاده من ردود الاعضاء حول هذا الموضوع صهر الذهب وما ادلي به الاخ الرحال من معلومات قيمه واثني له هذا المعروف لقول من علمني حرفا صرت له طول الدهر عبدا ..._
_لقد اقسمت بالله ان اسجل بهذا المنتدي كي اثني عليه لما فعله لي وهو غير عارف عني شئ وماهو مطلب _
_فقد قمت بالبحث بقوقل ووجدت هذه الاجابه الكافيه التي استفدت منها كثيرا .._
_اشكر كل الاعضاء ومن ساهم بهذا الموضوع ولحاجتي للامر هذا ..؟؟_
_تحياتي لادارة هذا الموقع واعضائه عامه وخاصه للرحال 222_
_وارجوا ان تقبلونني اخ وعضوا معكم اشارككم بما استطيع _
_وما اعرفه من كافة المعلومات ولكم جزيل الشكر وفائق الاحترام _
_اخوكم _
_امواج الخليج _


----------



## م رشدي حموده (2 نوفمبر 2010)

أخي الكريم ارغب فى فتح محل ذهب ، وأود اعرف المزيد عن تجارة الذهب وأيه الخبرة المطلوبه لفتح مثل هذا المشروع واكون شاااكر لك تحيااااااتي


----------



## بوشاه (27 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## فوهة بركان (28 نوفمبر 2010)

موضوع شيق , وموسعة تتحدث , الى الامام يا رحال والله الموفق ,,,,


----------



## الكهربائي المحترف (24 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم اخي 
عندي سؤال 
في ماده لا يكشف عنها الصاغه تساعد على تجميع ذرات الذهب الخام. وهي ماده بيضاء اللون (بودره) ؟؟؟؟؟
اخي اذا ماكو زحمه نورنا بالجواب واكون شاكرا لك


----------



## saber affak (23 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة

اخي العزيز كما قلت أنفاً
أوريد شرحاً مفصلاً عن الذهب با شكل عام

ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## رحال 222 (25 فبراير 2011)

ابو العربي 2009 قال:


> أخي الكريم ارغب فى فتح محل ذهب ، وأود اعرف المزيد عن تجارة الذهب وأيه الخبرة المطلوبه لفتح مثل هذا المشروع واكون شاااكر لك تحيااااااتي


اخى الكريم اعتذر كثيرا لغيابى طوال الفترة الماضية ولتاخرى فى الرد عليك ارجو ان تلتمس لى العذر.....
اخى العزيز هذا المشروع من المشاريع الجميلة والمربحة فى ذات الوقت ارجو ان يوفقق الله 
1-يجب ان يكون معك الخامة التى ستبداء بها فى فتح المحل 
2- الالمام بالعمليات الحسابية
3- اللباقة فى التعامل مع الزبائن وكثب ثقاتهم 
4- انتقاء الموديلات والاشكال المولائمة للمكان الذى ستبداء به مشروعك
5- التعامل مع المصانع او الورش ذات الثقة والسمعة الطيبة
6-كن دائم الحرص على انتقاء المشغولات ذات الجودة العالية من حيث التشطيب واتقان الصنعة
حتى لا تكون بضاعة راقده عندك لاتجذب الزبائن وتعطل حركة راس المال لان حركة راس المال 
شىء اساسى فى هذة التجارة ...
متابع معك ان شاء الله واتمنى لك التوفيق 
اخوك رحال........


----------



## رحال 222 (25 فبراير 2011)

الكهربائي المحترف قال:


> السلام عليكم اخي
> عندي سؤال
> في ماده لا يكشف عنها الصاغه تساعد على تجميع ذرات الذهب الخام. وهي ماده بيضاء اللون (بودره) ؟؟؟؟؟
> اخي اذا ماكو زحمه نورنا بالجواب واكون شاكرا لك



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاتة
المادة التى تسال عنها هى مادة ( التنكار )


----------



## علي33333 (22 أبريل 2011)

*ساعدوني*

السلام عليكم
ارغب بشراء الات لمشغل ذهب 
ما هي الادوات والالات المطلوبه وكم المبلغ الذي احتاجه؟؟
كل الالت


----------



## رحال 222 (29 أبريل 2011)

علي33333 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ارغب بشراء الات لمشغل ذهب
> ما هي الادوات والالات المطلوبه وكم المبلغ الذي احتاجه؟؟
> كل الالت



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاتة
اخى الكريم ارجو ان توضح لى ما هو نوع القطع التى تنوى عملها فى المشغل مثال (غوايش -خواتم-سلاسل-دبل-تعاليق-اطقم) ما نوع الانتاج الذى تنوى عملة فى المشغل حيث كل شغل وله ماكيناتة ومعداتة
والله الموفق للجميع اخوك رحال .......


----------



## medo_xzxz (5 ديسمبر 2011)

اخى العزيز انا عندى فى المصنع ماكينة الوجاء التى تصهر الذهب والماكينة عند تشغيلها تسحب امبير عالى جدا ومش عارف من اية وملهاش كتلوج علشان اعرف هية شغالة ازاى ارجو لو سمحت لو عندك اى معلومات عن هذه الماكينات تبلغنى لانى دايغ ومش عارف اعمل اية ولك منى جزيل الشكر


----------



## lahoop (30 يناير 2012)

اخي رحال 222 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اخي اريد منك فضلا لا امر ان تشرح لي عملية استخلاص الذهب من الصخور بعملية الصهر وماهي المواد اللتي يجب ان تضاف الى مسحوق الصخور لكي تتم عملية الاستخلاص بشكل صحيح وما مقدار كل مادة نسبة الىكمية مسحوق الصخور


----------



## lahoop (30 يناير 2012)

اخي رحال 222 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اخي اريد منك فضلا لا امر ان تشرح لي عملية استخلاص الذهب من الصخور بعملية الصهر وماهي المواد اللتي يجب ان تضاف الى مسحوق الصخور لكي تتم عملية الاستخلاص بشكل صحيح وما مقدار كل مادة نسبة الىكمية مسحوق الصخور وزمن الصهر نسبة الى الكمية من المواد والمسحوق


----------



## lahoop (30 يناير 2012)

مفيش رد حنتزر


----------



## khaled.kf (5 أغسطس 2012)

معرفة الطريقة تنقية التبر بلمواد الكمياية


----------



## ابو عبد الله 000 (23 نوفمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم الاخ رحال اريد معرفة اين يباع الفرن الكهربائ لصهر الذهب فى مصر الحجم الصغير 220فولت واسعارة ولك منى جزيل الشكر


----------



## امل مكيون (3 ديسمبر 2013)

مشكور الله يعطيك الف عافية


----------



## sadiq0g (3 مارس 2014)

رحال 222 قال:


> من يريد معرفة اى شىء عن صناعة الذهب يرسل لى وسوف اجيبه ان شاء الله والله الموفق للميجع.​


السلام عليكم كيف يتم طلاء معدن الذهب بالذهب للحصول على لون اجمل او كيف تتم عمليه تلميع الذهب باستخدام المحاليل الكيميائيه ارجو الرد على [email protected] مع فائق الشكر


----------

